# Growing hay in Maryland



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello all,
I have about 14 acres to plant on a farm we have leased for 4 yrs. My girls are keeping their horses there and we are going to grow and sell hay to help offset the cost of the horses. It will be a great opportunity to teach my girls(3) business as well as a fun little farming project.

I have had the soil tested and will get it right prior to planting. I have the baler, rake ,and haybine already and am looking for a good used tedder.

So I am at the point of -what to plant- I was thinking orchard grass and alfalfa,Tim mix. Our marketing will be to "trail horse" people because there is a lot of them around.

How many bales per acre should I estimate if the weather is good (ball park)

Any suggestions on my mix or recommendations of what has worked well for you would be appreciated.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably a orchardgrass alfalfa mix would be a good mix for your area. By a modern orchardgrass variety that is a late maturing so that it heads out later and will stay greener longer until you have time to harvest. First year yields will probably be about a third of the subsequent yields. But during the second year it is good if you can get 100 bales per acre for 1st cut, and 30-25 bales per acre for second and third cuts. If it gets real hot and dry you may not get a third cut and or your 2nd and 3rd cuts may be lower. The more alflafa in your mix the higher yields will be because legumes have high regrowth potential in the summer while cool season grasses have very low regrowth potential.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Where in MD and what type of soil? Small state with very different soils from sandy loam to clay.


----------



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

I live on the eastern shore side of MD near the bay


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Captain, Send Barry Bowen(haytalk member) a private message as he lives in Maryland and is very knowledgeable about your states soils and is very experienced at square baling and marketing hay in your state. Regards, Mike


----------



## pmurphy_19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Capt., I raise hay here in Southern Maryland. I raise orchard grass and market to mostly hobby farmers and trail riders. Also, my soil is a silt loam which is probably close to what you have if you're close to the bay. I find that orchard grass is pretty easy to maintain but I don't have much experience with timothy and alfalfa.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Orchardgrass would be a good hay, and mix it with a little alfalfa, and it's also good. Some people do it and have good luck, but it is MUCH harder to try to manage a timothy and alfalfa mixture, simply because of the sprays that each requires (to control weeds) will kill either the timothy or the alfalfa. Orchardgrass is a little more hearty in that respect, but a guy still has to be careful. Also keep in mind the maturity dates, especially if you plant some sort of mixture - you want both plant to be ready to cut at the same time.

Rodney


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Orchard grass and alfalfa will be your best bet. Make sure you maintain the soil well and careful with late cuttings. Lost 2 fields this winter for no reason, wasnt really that cold compared to last winter when all survived. Also make sure you have your weed pressure controlled before planting a mixed stand like that.


----------

